# Picture this 4 - sounds like



## David H (Apr 18, 2013)

*Things in your Home:*


*The fourth and final one for this week.*

*A.*






_____________

*B.*





_____________

*C.*





_____________

*D.*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Redkite (Apr 18, 2013)

2. Three piece suite


----------



## Redkite (Apr 18, 2013)

3. Built-in wardrobe?


----------



## David H (Apr 18, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 2. Three piece suite



Good morning, do you sleep at all??

Up late last night and again early this morning.

Tree - Peas - Wheat.

Well Done


----------



## Redkite (Apr 18, 2013)

1.  Less certain here, but is it a refridgerator?  Not sure how oeuf comes into it though!


----------



## David H (Apr 18, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 3. Built-in wardrobe?



It's just a Wardrobe


Hay - Ward - Robe.


----------



## Redkite (Apr 18, 2013)

David H said:


> Good morning, do you sleep at all??
> 
> Up late last night and again early this morning.
> 
> ...


Lol!  Sleep is just a luxury round here!  You were up early too!


----------



## David H (Apr 18, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 1.  Less certain here, but is it a refridgerator?  Not sure how oeuf comes into it though!



Well done it is a Refridgerator 


Oeuf - Ridge - O - Razor

You could do the grand slam here (kinda) all four!


----------



## David H (Apr 18, 2013)

*Clue:*

In D. the first image is exactly what you think it is but, think of another word for it (NOT the one begining with 'M')


----------



## Redkite (Apr 18, 2013)

Pots and pans!!!


----------



## David H (Apr 18, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Pots and pans!!!



Yep! you got it right.

Pot - Sand - Pain - S


Back next Wednesday with another batch


----------



## Redkite (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting these David, something a bit different to start the day!

Btw for no.4 I was thinking of weeds and whatever else might be in the garden


----------

